# Huge Buck - Reported to have been killed in Natchez



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

This story is not confirmed but I wanted to share because it is a Big 'Un. Email says it was killed this past weekend in Natchez & will be the new Mississippi State Record. 

If anyone knows the exact story feel free to share. Micah


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

The licence plate is from Adams County Mississippi....Natchez...could be so...one heck of a whitetail no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Lucky to recover with that shot placement..That's a big boy fo sho...Walker


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Lucky to recover with that shot placement..That's a big boy fo sho...Walker


That's what I was thinking. Couldn't have been much if any blood trail, and wouldn't have died for a while.

Unless that was a follow up shot.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, my sister lives in Natchez I'll have to ask her


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Shakey Shot?*

Man, you know he was shaking and shiitin when that dude stepped into range. Lucky he got an arrow in it at all, think I would have froze up on the draw.

rg



Rack Ranch said:


> Lucky to recover with that shot placement..That's a big boy fo sho...Walker


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, i am hunting a 170 and feel like i am hunting a lil guy after looking at the pics


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

man thats huge. I'd hate to gut that thing though seeing as it was a gut shot. ewwww.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Holy Shnikeeyyysss....that's a big buck! Congrats...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow that is a great big buck!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The shot placement might have been perfect. If the deer was angling away, he very well may have died while in sight. I guarantee, I take that shot on that deer any day!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm suprised nobody has thrown a score out yet. 1st impression is well over 200". I'll have to do some figurin' on this one.

correction: putting the calc to it I come up with 209"gross n/t.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am sitting on a drilling rig right now with a bunch of Mississipps boys and that is the talk of the rig. They are saying Adams county in Mississippi and they have one story that they are telling but you know how it goes who knows if its the truth!!!! I don't care what kind of story it is you and I both know it will be a good one.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I saw this on another board where a trail cam pic was also posted:



> It's true. The deer was killed around Natchez, MS. It was green-scored by Chris McDonald a Biologist with the MDWFP
> 
> Harvest Date: 10/04/08
> 
> ...


Of course, I can't independently verify it...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Man...not even close. Thanks Charles


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just didn't look like he got very much penetration with that shot but I guess your accoustome to thinking your penetration is deeper than it actually is.. 


TXPalerider said:


> The shot placement might have been perfect. If the deer was angling away, he very well may have died while in sight. I guarantee, I take that shot on that deer any day!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just didn't look like he got very much penetration with that shot but I guess your accoustome to thinking your penetration is deeper than it actually is..


LOLOLOLOL... that was brutal :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just didn't look like he got very much penetration with that shot but I guess your accoustome to thinking your penetration is deeper than it actually is..


Your right, it usually doesn't look like I got very good penetration. However, in fact, just like the arrow in question, it's a result of hitting bone which hinders further penetration. I'll just assume you don't understand, because you've never hit a bone.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Killed north of Natchez @ Rodney Mississippi. One of my tenants farms over in that area. Really nice buck, shot him in a bean field at 60 yards and he ran 150 or so. The guy had been watching him and thought the shot would be long so he'd been practicing at 60.

Might explain the poor penetration.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> Killed north of Natchez @ Rodney Mississippi. One of my tenants farms over in that area. Really nice buck, shot him in a bean field at 60 yards and he ran 150 or so. The guy had been watching him and thought the shot would be long so he'd been practicing at 60.
> 
> Might explain the poor penetration.


60 yards  !!! If that is true, that is one heck of a shot.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

not very good shot placement. but one HELL of a deer.


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Why all the comments on "poor shot placement"?1. The deer is on the ground, so obviously the shot was "good enough".
2. The angle of the arrow sticking out of the animal indicates the animal was quartering away at the time of impact and the entry point is consistant with where you would need to hit the buck to get to the vitals on a quartering away shot.

Hunt long enough with a bow and you'll find not all shots will be perfect TV style broadside at 15 steps.

I am not so concerned about where the arrow enters an animal, but where it passes through and exits. I follow the old saying. " Aim for the opposite shoulder".

Many times, the only shot you are presented with is a strongly quartering away angle. When confronted with that angle, your entry needs to be farther back in order to hit the vitals.

Several times, I have had to defend my own shots when guys in camp (usually those with less experience) tell me what a horrible shot I made on an animal (while I'm cleanining it on the game pole), only to eat their words when I show them the path the arrow took through the vitals and explain that the animal died within plain sight. Then they realize, I fully intended to hit the animal where I did. 

Now with all that said. I am not advocating taking poor percentage shots. But understand all the facts before you criticize someone's shot placement.

Know your equipment, and your own shooting skill backwards and forwards, and with experience you'll learn what shots you can make and those you can't. Bowhunting is a personal experience, and we all have to live with the decisions we make. We don't need any help to tell us if/when we messed up.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> The shot placement might have been perfect. If the deer was angling away, he very well may have died while in sight. I guarantee, I take that shot on that deer any day!!


 I second that motion!!:bounce: Who cares where he shot it at? The important thing is the ending. [email protected] I would have taken that shot ANY time.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Michael Burkley of Natchez, MS scored big opening weekend with this monster taken Saturday, October 4, 2008, in Jefferson County.*

*The buck with a 25 1/8" inside spread green scored a gross score of 193 2/8 and a 23" neck. It is a main frame 10 point with 12" of non-typical points (4 on left , 1 sticker on brow point).*

*This buck is a near State Typical Record and will be determined after the drying period for a net score and if it will be scored as Typical on Non-Typical.*


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Your right, it usually doesn't look like I got very good penetration. However, in fact, just like the arrow in question, it's a result of hitting bone which hinders further penetration. I'll just assume you don't understand, because you've never hit a bone.


I hate to tell you this pale guy, but if you been hitting a bone, you been doing something very wrong. 

And that last set of pictures shows good arrow placement. The original pictures made the arrow look like it was much further back.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I hate to tell you this pale guy, but if you been hitting a bone, you been doing something very wrong.


Or, maybe there is just a big difference in equipment.



capn said:


> And that last set of pictures shows good arrow placement. The original pictures made the arrow look like it was much further back.


Yeah, that last picture looks like looks like a perfect shot. The arrow probably stopped when it hit the opposite side shoulder. I will admit, I can't say that I've ever hit shoulder bone.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Or, maybe there is just a big difference in equipment.


If you been hitting a bone, the difference is in your target's "equipment."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Dang Walker*



Rack Ranch said:


> Just didn't look like he got very much penetration with that shot but I guess your accoustome to thinking your penetration is deeper than it actually is..


That's Exactly what all his old girlfriends said too.



TH


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2005)

If he was using pod which I hear is legal in Mississippi. You could hit him in the lower leg and he wouldn't get very far. www.TexasLSO.com


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

capn said:


> I hate to tell you this pale guy, but if you been hitting a bone, you been doing something very wrong.
> 
> And that last set of pictures shows good arrow placement. The original pictures made the arrow look like it was much further back.


I agree that the shot looks better in that photo than the first. I thought it was a gut shot in the first photo. If the arrow penetrated enough it might have gotten a little of the other lung. Regardless, the shot placement was right on IMHO.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

capn said:


> If you been hitting a bone, the difference is in your target's "equipment."


I am sorry that this poor Mississippi boy's awesome hunting accomplishment has been overshadowed by Palerider's substandard equipment, lack of penetration, and years of questionable target choice...:rotfl:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would have placed the shot (hopefully) in the EXACT place without a dought, most probabally his offside leg was forward upon entry. This deer was taken less than 5 miles from where we hunt in Natchez in the Miss river bottom, deer was raised near Soybean fields and most likely contributes to the size of the beast....WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McBuck said:


> I am sorry that this poor Mississippi boy's awesome hunting accomplishment has been overshadowed by Palerider's substandard equipment, lack of penetration, and years of questionable target choice...:rotfl:


Well, over the years, my equipment has proven to be much more potent that yours.


----------

